# The crappiest job in the world...



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Portable toilet 'engineers'. $10 a dump.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/380-portabletoilets.jpg

:lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When you've finished do they spin around and wipe ya botty :lol:


----------

